# Live in north east Houston looking for a good school



## Bruce7 (Nov 27, 2018)

I stop practicing Martial Arts in 1985. I am retired now and have time to work on a Martial Art.
If you live in the Houston area please tell about your school. 
My back ground is Moo Duk Kwan Taekwondo , Kung Fu long fist and some Alkido
I am open to any form of Martial Arts, but not being a large man I don't like being on the floor.


----------

